# Fluorescent lighting & white balance



## selkie305 (Jun 15, 2010)

I am fairly new to digital photography and recently bought the Lumix FH20 after reading several good reviews online. I have had pretty good results with it so far, with the exception of pictures taken in fluorescent lighting. There is no specific setting on this camera for fluorescent lighting. I could have used the IA (Intelligent Auto) setting, and I should have given it a try, but I didn't like how the color looked in the camera. I set the white balance manually, and it looked OK in-camera, but when I downloaded the pictures they all had a yellow cast to them. <(like this) You know, like when you held a buttercup to your face as a child. All the faces had yellowish patches, and hair looked bright yellow, even on light brunettes. The yellow was resistant to all editing techniques that I could think of. I finally fixed the photos by uploading them one at a time to Picnik and using, of all things, the teeth whitener tool. Set at about 50% strength and using the largest brush setting, it removed yellow cast from the entire picture. But I never acheived what I thought was a completely natural skin tone. I know I'll have to play around with the camera's settings to see what it can do, but does anyone have any suggestions? Thank you!


----------



## Christie Photo (Jun 15, 2010)

The are many different fluorescent light sources with differing color temperatures.

I THINK you can set the white balance on that camera...  "white set"?  is that right?

If so, you should do this each time you shoot under mixed lighting.

I hope this helps.

-Pete


----------

